# The New Entrepenours!



## imp (Oct 21, 2015)

I see where dozens, perhaps hundreds, or even more, of individuals, many very young, some even not yet adults, have entered the foray of new business ventures using themes, products, services, which revolve about the "Computer Revolution". A quite significant number have become "overnight billionaires", believe it or not, comparing  Trump's billionaire status as having come about over a lifetime. 

The ideas producing such extreme and almost instantaneous unheard-of wealth are quite varied, ranging from the absurd (but they ARE billionaires), to the absolutely beautiful, new, most worthwhile endeavors.

Sources of money, banks, funds, investors, (parents), are scrambling to latch onto this hitherto unknown source of quick wealth. This trend has accelerated quickly since the 2009 debacle of economic collapse. I gotta hand it to some of these "kids", possessing prescience almost amounting to oracle status. 

As an example, services being sold offer security controls at home, a ridiculous variety of remote (meaning user ain't present) controls over home functions, lawn watering, lighting, even locking doors and windows, pre-heating baby's formula, checking to confirm security status, medical prescriptions, heating fuel remaining, the list is endless. 

What bothers me, is that the newer generations are "buying into" this. Things once important to us, the "oldsters", no longer bear scrutiny. Possessing a new car, for example, is FAR LESS important to today's young adults. What do you think that fact predicts about future new car sales?  The Big-Three are most certainly placing close scrutiny on these basic changes in society's habits.

If anyone can recall the "supreme being" encased in a big glass ball in the flick "Invaders from Mars", they can nearly equate that "thing's" resemblance to the direction headed in today. The thing in the round globe at upper left in the pic, was the absolute controller of all activity. Up close, the showed a rather Mongoloid face devoid of emotion of any kind, regardless of whether "it" was ordering killing or subjugation. It had two long arms (maybe 4) attached to it's head, which slowly squirmed about as orders were given out by mental telepathy. 

This was the single, most frightening movie I saw back then, which prompted me to seek refuge in the middle of the night, in my folk's bedroom. They were understanding of this. It premiered in 1953.    The complete story behind this film is here:   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invaders_from_Mars_(1953_film)

It's interesting reading, regarding how the special effects which so terrified this young kid, were obtained. Like boiling oatmeal. (??)    imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm sorry, Imp, but I just cannot seem to make the connection between today's young entrepreneurs and that Martian mastermind ...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 22, 2015)

Maybe it has something to do with turning young people's minds into boiled oatmeal Phil? Possibly by remote control? The waves--the waves!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes, but he spends the first four paragraphs extolling their virtues.

It would be as if I raved about how wonderful Baby Boomers are, then closed by describing a few scenes from _Frankenstein_.

Maybe MY brains have been turned to oatmeal ...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 22, 2015)

Mine also Phil. Perhaps we are unreasonable in expecting a causal link? Should we attempt to embrace free form mental munches?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Mine also Phil. Perhaps we are unreasonable in expecting a causal link? *Should we attempt to embrace free form mental munches?*



My Edsel is provident, and angry balls of yarn buzz by my kidneys.


----------



## imp (Oct 22, 2015)

*The Point  Was:*

The connection between the two I thought obvious: The Martian invaders surgically inserted little glass bubbles in the back of peoples' brain, then controlled their actions via mind control. Then, when they were through with them, they burst the thingy in  their brain, and killed them. 

Everywhere, today, folks can be seen observing images on one form of hand-held device or another, seemingly oblivious to their surroundings: they are being led in the same way as in the movie.    imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2015)

imp said:


> The connection between the two I thought obvious: The Martian invaders surgically inserted little glass bubbles in the back of peoples' brain, then controlled their actions via mind control. Then, when they were through with them, they burst the thingy in  their brain, and killed them.
> 
> Everywhere, today, folks can be seen observing images on one form of hand-held device or another, seemingly oblivious to their surroundings: they are being led in the same way as in the movie.    imp



So you're saying that all the great entrepreneurial minds of history - Da Vinci, Ford, Tesla - were controlled by alien intelligence? Why single out the young entrepreneurs?


----------



## imp (Oct 22, 2015)

*Bad Day?*

Nah, not singling out the young at all. Pointing out that the "Information Age" has created a kind of "artificial wealth", in which little product results of value, enormous sums are committed to many fritterings of self-indulgence, billionaires have been created based on projected need for it. 

Signs are present that the balloon is deflating: re: China's economy. I'm away from my sourcing on this, watching the river roll along, sitting on the now-vacant lower level of what was once Sam Boyd's Gold River Sam's Town in the glittery days when casino gambling was "recession-proof", just like manufacturing tennis balls was thought to be. Both endeavors have learned otherwise.

Will the Computer-Age entrepenours find similar fates? I'll add more info when I get back home.

imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 22, 2015)

I wanted to understand but gave up.  *Hopelessly lost*


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow. Such convoluted thinking requires large amounts of windowpane acid in order for me to be on the right track...I think I will pass. Lol.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 22, 2015)

Say WHAT ?


----------



## imp (Oct 22, 2015)

Well, I guess I may be the only one floating about with unlimited buoyancy. imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2015)

Ah, okay ... I think a tiny little wren of understanding has landed on my windowpane - er, windowsill. 

Large money going after relatively insignificant things.

Maybe that's because all the significant things have in essence already been delivered to us. Now all that remains is PoPeil Pocket Fishermen and new apps for our phones that measure how loudly we snore, based upon world statistics.

Just a guess, though - finance is not my forte.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2015)

Eek, I need an entrepreneur! (Correct spelling n'est pas?lol) I don't have a fancy phone and all these apps. I am sooo underprivileged.......Pocket fishermannnnn???????


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Eek, I need an entrepreneur! (Correct spelling n'est pas?lol) I don't have a fancy phone and all these apps. I am sooo underprivileged.......Pocket fishermannnnn???????




Lol Shali, the Popeil Pocket Fisherman along with the many, many other things that made entrepreneur Ron Popeil rich, came out in the 60's I think. His Buttoneer was also a hit back then and was even an important piece of evidence in a local murder case.

He is a very successful entrepreneur, hawking cheaply made, simple but useful items on TV. I'll never forget his can of spray paint for bald spots! He had an affordable ice cream maker, food dehydrator, pasta extruding machine and home rotisserie.

There may be more but you get the picture.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you Rose! I remember the spray paint. Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 23, 2015)

... but the wrist strap was optional!


----------



## Debby (Oct 30, 2015)

I once got curious about how people make money with 'affiliate marketing' and it's absolutely fascinating.  For example, there's a website that I think if you Googled 'beta fish' you'd find it and it's about six pages of advice and photos of those tiny, gorgeous Beta fish and how to care for them.  The site also has a shopping page as well which if you wanted something there, would take you to Amazon where you could purchase it.  From that little six page site, that the owner never has to check or write for, he makes about $1800.00 per month.  From the commission for turning people on to Amazon products to a little ebook, etc. and ads on the site, $1800.00 per month and the guy does nothing except 'share information'.  And I believe that fellow has about thirty little websites like that.

Another one I read about quit her job to run her blog about acne.  The latest medications, home remedies, anything to do with that particular issue and she chats up people who comment about their struggles with bad skin and I believe she said she makes about $80,000.00 per year selling her ebooks about acne treatments, click throughs to Amazon, etc.

Are those the kinds of entrepreneurs that you're talking about imp?


----------



## imp (Oct 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Eek, I need an entrepreneur! (*Correct spe*lling n'est pas?lol) I don't have a fancy phone and all these apps. I am sooo underprivileged.......Pocket fishermannnnn???????



Spelled incorrectly on purpose. As a sort of "test'.   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 30, 2015)

Test? But slanted in favour of the Canadianim, dontcha think, Imp? After all, one third of our population is French Speaking. Lol.


----------

